# VV at Parkway...advice from VV owners please



## Rugzyschick (Oct 26, 2017)

Considering on buying into VV at parkway 2BR Lockout with 92,500 annual RCI points...any thoughts/advice from fellow  VV owners?? How "far" does that point amount go in the RCI world? Would I automatically be granted a 2BR wherever I booked then? Approx how many points does it cost to book at their other VV resorts if you own at Parkway? What about their affiliated resorts? And then approx for other places thru RCI point wise (will be booking for prime seasons, as have to follow school schedule)? 

I realize we will have to pay an RCI membership fee and then pay exchange rates. But I think with the lower MF's and the amount of points this would be a good deal (resale/transfer fees/closing costs/Interval 1st time membership all for between $1-2k after all is completed (MF paid for 2018).

I have a friend that owns at VV Parkway (and another timeshare Tahiti Village in Vegas) we used his VV in December 2016 and are using his Tahiti this summer as an exchange in Myrtle.

I was at VV Parkway in December last year and did go to the timeshare shindig, was really interested then but just didn't have the fund-age then for what they wanted, and low and behold when I started researching found this watering hole LOL. I appreciate you all putting up with all my questions as I try to find the "right fit" for my family. I realize I have gone back and forth between all the system, just a wealth of information to file thru. 

Originally I was head strong on Myrtle "home resort", but I think with enough RCI points we can go to Myrtle every other year and just try out all the RCI units there  as long as we book in the appropriate time frame. I just will have to be less picky on location.


----------



## silentg (Oct 26, 2017)

Rugzyschick said:


> Considering on buying into VV at parkway 2BR Lockout with 92,500 annual RCI points...any thoughts/advice from fellow  VV owners?? How "far" does that point amount go in the RCI world? Would I automatically be granted a 2BR wherever I booked then? Approx how many points does it cost to book at their other VV resorts if you own at Parkway? What about their affiliated resorts? And then approx for other places thru RCI point wise (will be booking for prime seasons, as have to follow school schedule)?
> 
> I realize we will have to pay an RCI membership fee and then pay exchange rates. But I think with the lower MF's and the amount of points this would be a good deal (resale/transfer fees/closing costs/Interval 1st time membership all for between $1-2k after all is completed (MF paid for 2018).
> 
> ...


Sent you a Private Message.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 26, 2017)

We formerly owned a nice 2BR triennial points unit in Vacation Village At Parkway, good for 92*,*500 points per use-year, which worked out to 30*,*833 points annually added to our RCI Points account for points-exchanges into other people's timeshares.  

Using points for exchanges, rather than doing straight unit-for-unit swaps, means reserving any size unit you want whenever you want & wherever you want, so long as (a) you have enough points for the exchange & (b) the unit & size & location & resort are available for the time(s) you want to go.  That's plenty of variables, all theoretically open for your use -- i.e., you are not locked into exchanging for 2BR units just because you own a 2BR unit.  All that variability & flexibility are the genius of the timeshare points system, by contrast with the old unit-for-unit timeshare exchange system.

As a practical matter, we have found that the best units in the choicest locations during top-demand vacation seasons are the ones that get grabbed up 1st.  The off-season dogs & cats are almost always available, specially in timeshare-saturated places like Orlando-Kissimmee FL & Las Vegas NV.  Off-season availability is so strong in those locations that we practically always find nice units up for grabs via RCI _Last Call_ & special sales on RCI _Extra Vacation Getaways_.  Since we took the points plunge in 2005, I think we've done just two _-- 2 --_ straight-points exchanges.  All our other timeshare reservations have been _Last Call_, _Extra Vacation Getaway_, _Instant Exchange_, & other _el cheapo_ variants. 

Fortunately for us, we liked off-season vacationing even before we got into timeshares.  

Also fortunately, lots of the dogs & cats of the timeshare world are actually very nice -- much to be preferred over standard hotel accommodations.  

Thanks to (resale) timeshares, we have grown accustomed to vacationing in luxury timeshare condos at Motel 6 & Super 8 rates.  That would not be possible if we paid full price by buying timeshares retail from timeshare companies.  For buying timeshares (& lots of other things), we're eBay all the way.  

We no longer own our 2BR Vacation Village At Parkway triennial points unit.  Downsizing, we sold that (via TUG ad) & as replacement bought a triennial 1BR points unit at Grandview At Las Vegas -- approximately 1/2 the points for about 1/2 the maintenance fees.

Is this a great country or what ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## crashemt (Oct 30, 2017)

A couple of warnings about VV at Parkway:

1) You have to book your on-property room week a year out.  They are now running a hotel scheme in this property, and if you do not reserve your room a year in advance, you lose your right.  Due to proximity to ESPN, they bring a ton of kids sports teams. That can also be a negative, if you plan to stay, as parking is limited and amenities fill up quickly. (Like a pool full of loud kids from a team or 20).  The hotel rate per night at this property is $106 on Hotels.com.  Our annual maintenance and taxes this year are $900.  You can do the math.
2) VV at Parkway has a very poor relations with RCI.  As Alan pointed out above, your best bet is if you can Last Call or Extra Vacations.  It was really hard to book anything anywhere on season.  Although the lovely people at Berkley Group will tell you they have a a good relationship with RCI, my experience has been otherwise.  Even with the resorts RCI employed rep on the phone, I was lucky to find anything within a three year window.
3) DO NOT BUY FROM BERKLEY, LANDO, OR THE ONSITE SALES PEOPLE. They want $25k per unit year retail.  By 2nd hand, and you will pay almost nothing.  These units are worthless (as are all from developer timeshare retail sales).  Follow the TUG BBS plan.
4) You will not get to trade in to Disney or Karisma.  First one the sales people will tell you comes with your RCI membership, but they are wrong.  The second one is a personal favorite, but the Berkley deal has no relationship with them. Very little on discounts from airlines and cruises with these points, as well.
5) Major repairs are coming due. Be sure to examine the escrow documents, and understand that VV of Parkway is less than forthcoming on bills and taxes.  In fact, they have been over-collecting on taxes for the past 8 years to the tune of about $25M.  
6) These are not modern or high amenity rooms.  Most have only hot plates and microwaves.  Except smaller refrigerators, and basics for utensils.  The bedding is not hotel quality, and not even Motel 6 quality.
7) Very high rate of foreclosures at this property.

That's what I know.  I'm still a member, and happy to share any property documents I have with you.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 30, 2017)

I know nothing about this resort.  But a correction to the prior post is on the statement "VV at Parkway has a very poor relations with RCI".  RCI is merely an exchange company.  Trade power is translated into points.  If there is availability and you have the points required to exchange into that resort/room, it is yours.  RCI does not play favorites.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 30, 2017)

As per Alan Cole / Away We Go - 92,500 RCI points is the max points per year at VV@P  .
If you are buying there primarily to exchange you want a unit that is in points and gets 92,500
( there are ones on ebay that are fixed weeks ( not in points )- which can be deposited into RCI weeks for TPU's or used the week owned .

You list a yearly ownership . VV@ P also sold EOY and triennials

Points are points once you pay the MF and have the week deposited .

There are TUG members who have never stayed or visited resorts they own . They use them as "traders"  You simply pay the MF , deposit and use your points .


----------



## breezez (Oct 30, 2017)

I have never been to or own this resort. I own 2 intervals at Grandview both getting 98K RCI Points.

196K Points a year is a hell of a lot of points.   My MF’s are $765 a year each unit so slightly better point / MF ratio than Parkway but definately not a deal breaker.   You will find quite a few VV’s at Parkways for under $500 all in on eBay.   One negative to buying now is MF’s are due Jan 1st,  So you will likely close then have first years MF’s due.  Personally unless you need it now I would wait till after Jan 1st to buy one to  miss out on paying MFs right away.   Many of the ones on eBay will come with 1 or more years points already in account.   

My 2nd Grandview is in closing now deed  just went to recorders office today and this one has 294K points transferring over.

What can 92K points get you?   It depends I get 98K for a 2Bdrm lockoff unit.   If I use my deeded week I get 2 bdrm and no points, or I can lock off and get 2 1 bedroom weeks.  If I use Points I would say you should easily get 2-3 weeks of vacation within RCI weeks and Points Systems if you travel off season even more.

You can also use points for other stuff I just returned from a week out west at WorldMark Bass Lake,  I rented a Chrysler Pacifica Minivan from airport in SF for 8 days and used 41K RCI Points my only cost $25 exchange fee.  Points covered all taxes and other fees, Put 1270 miles on van went to Yosemite and Sequoia NPs.   This same rental would have been around $620 with all taxes and fees.

If you ever want to stay in a DVC resort points from resorts within 25 miles to Disney can’t be used for exchanges to their resorts.

There are some negatives RCI has additional fees for anything you book besides your deeded week, these always go up.  By agreement you can’t rent your bookings.  The have 1 in X rules for some resorts.

Most resorts will charge additional HK fees for stays less than a week. And a few like DVC also charge other amenity fees.  Disney has the highest ones.  There fee is so high unless you stay a week it’s pretty much a deal breaker.

If you PM I can send you two documents 1 that shows you point costs of all point resorts and 1 that shows point costs if all week resorts  booked in Points.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 30, 2017)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> 92,500 RCI points is the max points per year at VV@P  .


The other Vacation Village At Parkway use-year points values are 74*,*000 & 55,500.

For triennials, those work out to 24*,*667 annual points & 18*,*500 annual points, respectively.

The important thing is that maintenance fees the same for all 3 points values, so be sure to buy 1 of the high-points units if you want to own RCI points at Vacation Village At Parkway.

The 1st Vacation Village At Parkway unit we owned was good for just 18*,*500-points annually -- an eBay special. Soon after we bought that, we spied another eBay 2BR Vacation Village At Parkway triennial that was good for 24*,*667 annual points, so we bought that also. Then we caught on about the 3 different demand levels & points values at Vacation Village At Parkway & bought a 3rd eBay unit there that had the maximum points value -- 30*,*833 per year.  Shortly after we bought that, we gave away the 2 others.  We paid very little for them & they came with free closing & free resort transfer & free points, which we kept in our existing RCI Points account when we gave'm away. (We offered them free because it was less trouble to give'm away for nothing than to try to sell'm for next to nothing. The new owners paid for closing & resort transfer.)

Vacation Village At Parkway is where we caught the timeshare bug, at a sales presentation there which we attended in 2002. We didn't buy -- too expensive. And we don't like feeling that we're being stampeded into buying _now-now-now_. But we were so favorably impressed that we did take the timeshare plunge just as soon as we got wise to the resale market, which happened right after that 2002 sales presentation when we saw a highway billboard advertising timeshare resales. 

The resale timeshare unit we bought (sight unseen) was not at Vacation Village At Parkway, but at a smaller resort about 7 miles away.  In some of the succeeding years, however, we were able to get RCI reservations to stay at Vacation Village At Parkway, which was & still is a favorite Orlando-Kissimmee destination for us, so much so that we're signed up to stay there yet again in January 2018 via RCI special sale.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## moonstone (Oct 30, 2017)

crashemt said:


> A couple of warnings about VV at Parkway:
> 
> 6) These are not modern or high amenity rooms.  Most have only hot plates and microwaves.  Except smaller refrigerators, and basics for utensils.  The bedding is not hotel quality, and not even Motel 6 quality.
> 7) Very high rate of foreclosures at this property.
> .



You must have been staying in a "B" side unit, the "A" units are bigger with full kitchens (full size fridge with ice maker & a stove/range), king beds and large jetted tubs. All the various Vacation Village resorts we have stayed at (we are at one now) are designed nearly the same with pretty much equal amounts of large units and the smaller units you describe side by side. The newer resorts and newer buildings at VV @ Pkwy have "C" & "D" units that are nearly equal in size but 1 side will still have a hotplate instead of a range, full size fridge & often no jetted tub, and queen size bed. Together these 'lock-out' units are sold or rented out as a 2 bedroom unit.

I think there are high rates of foreclosure at many Orlando/Kissimmee resorts because the sales people at the many, many resorts in the area convince people to buy while they are on vacation who later regret their decision or don't know how to use it. People who are visiting from Europe or other areas and buy a timeshare, then let it go into foreclosure, don't get their credit rating dinged back at their home country the way Americans would.

~Diane


----------



## Rugzyschick (Oct 31, 2017)

AwayWeGo said:


> Vacation Village At Parkway is where we caught the timeshare bug, at a sales presentation there which we attended in 2002. We didn't buy -- too expensive. And we don't like feeling that we're being stampeded into buying _now-now-now_. But we were so favorably impressed that we did take the timeshare plunge just as soon as we got wise to the resale market, which happened right after that 2002 sales presentation when we saw a highway billboard advertising timeshare resales.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


HA us too, we had them down to $12k and almost took the plunge. And then we got back and started doing some digging into timeshares for more info. We had already planned out to go back and buy it this year. And then lo and behold, I found TUG.

Further research and consideration, we are still focused on VV, but at the Grandview location instead. Simply for the increase in points and lower MF's. So now I am simply sitting back and collecting more data, just to be sure. AND patiently perusing the TUG marketplace and Ebay for the right deal for us. We are also trying to figure out the approx. amount of points we will need per year for a 2BR during primetime vacation season. Don't wanna cut ourselves short, or have too many that we are wasting and throwing down the drain...perhaps we need to take more vacations LOL. And I am currently adding up RCI membership fees, exchange fees, MF's, etc to see the final picture to get a better of idea of where we want to be pricewise, what makes more sense financially before we take the full plunge.

I do appreciate all your help here on TUG as I muddle thru all the info.


----------



## breezez (Oct 31, 2017)

breezez said:


> I have never been to or own this resort. I own 2 intervals at Grandview both getting 98K RCI Points.
> 
> 196K Points a year is a hell of a lot of points.   My MF’s are $765 a year each unit so slightly better point / MF ratio than Parkway but definately not a deal breaker.   You will find quite a few VV’s at Parkways for under $500 all in on eBay.   One negative to buying now is MF’s are due Jan 1st,  So you will likely close then have first years MF’s due.  Personally unless you need it now I would wait till after Jan 1st to buy one to  miss out on paying MFs right away.   Many of the ones on eBay will come with 1 or more years points already in account.
> 
> ...



Points Grid File will show what each resort costs in points by season, Sunday-Thursday is 12 % per day of weekly rate Fri & Sat are 20%


----------



## Rugzyschick (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank You Breezez. Very Helpful.


----------



## breezez (Oct 31, 2017)

This file will show how many points it takes to get a unit that is under the weeks system, likewise it will show how many points you can get if you deposit your weeks interval into your points account under the points for deposit program.  This program cost $39 per deposit but if your resort offers RCI Points affiliation it can’t be deposited under this program. (If they let you then why would owner spend a few thousand to upgrade from a weeks to Points account.)


----------



## internaut (Oct 31, 2017)

Rugzyschick said:


> Considering on buying into VV at parkway 2BR Lockout with 92,500 annual RCI points...any thoughts/advice from fellow  VV owners?? How "far" does that point amount go in the RCI world? Would I automatically be granted a 2BR wherever I booked then? Approx how many points does it cost to book at their other VV resorts if you own at Parkway? What about their affiliated resorts? And then approx for other places thru RCI point wise (will be booking for prime seasons, as have to follow school schedule)?
> 
> Would you be interested in a 1 bedrm, week 35 triennial?   Free for the taking, closing costs and transfer fee paid.  Maint. $900 every three years.


----------



## Rugzyschick (Nov 1, 2017)

I think we are going to go with Grandview Points


----------



## Rugzyschick (Nov 1, 2017)

breezez said:


> This file will show how many points it takes to get a unit that is under the weeks system, likewise it will show how many points you can get if you deposit your weeks interval into your points account under the points for deposit program.  This program cost $39 per deposit but if your resort offers RCI Points affiliation it can’t be deposited under this program. (If they let you then why would owner spend a few thousand to upgrade from a weeks to Points account.)


So this is if I would buy a deeded week and then convert it to points within the exchange company correct? And the other one point grid that you posted 1st would be if I bought straight up points correct?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 1, 2017)

Rugzyschick said:


> So this is if I would buy a deeded week and then convert it to points within the exchange company correct? And the other one point grid that you posted 1st would be if I bought straight up points correct?


Paying the timeshare for conversion to points is terribly expensive by contrast with buying an eBay resale unit that's already in points.  (Just saying.) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## breezez (Nov 1, 2017)

Rugzyschick said:


> So this is if I would buy a deeded week and then convert it to points within the exchange company correct? And the other one point grid that you posted 1st would be if I bought straight up points correct?




First points grid posted is how many points it takes to stay in any interval that is RCI Points affiliated, last few weeks before check in the point rates will get slashed. (1 important point to note is most resorts also charge HK fees for stays less than a week booked with points.)

The second grid I posted works 2 ways.

(1) Many intervals are RCI weeks affiliated.  You will find Resorts with both points and weeks availability.   If booking a weeks affiliated resort this chart show how many points you will need.

(2) This chart will also show you how many points you can get by depositing an approved resort (RCI Affiliated weeks) where the resort does not offer an upgrade to RCI points.  There is a fee of $26 to deposit your week into Points, previously I said $39, but their new fee structure lowered it to $26.

When you are an RCI member you are able to book weeks or points intervals and these two charts will show you what you it costs in Points Currency.


----------



## breezez (Nov 1, 2017)

Rugzyschick said:


> So this is if I would buy a deeded week and then convert it to points within the exchange company correct? And the other one point grid that you posted 1st would be if I bought straight up points correct?



Never buy a standard week interval and then convert this is a bad idea,  RCI pushes resorts their points program as a way for them to upsell you something new.   Most resorts charge upwards of 5K to covert your week.   Save the $5K and buy one already converted.

The down side to RCI Points is you can not rent stuff to pay your MF’s if you have a year where travel won’t work.  So be mindful of this and don’t over buy.   You can use points for other items like cruises, airfare, car rentals, hotel rooms and are limited to 33% of annual allotment or 50% if your Platinum.  I find you get .8 - 1.2 cents value a point used this way.


----------



## mafinster (Jul 14, 2019)

VVC @ Parkway owner. I am beyond excited that I did an ongoing search & got to exchange thur RCI for DVC Saratoga Springs. I received my confirmation, and I'm in heaven. 
Then I read something way down at the bottom of the confirmation, that there is a regional restriction to an exchange if you own an Orlando resort or a resort within 30 miles of Disneyworld. 
Now, I already got my welcome email from Disney, already ordered my wristbands & park passes. No mention from anyone about this being cancelled. Disney has all my info & sent me confirmation for my stay.
Should I worry? Very  nervous.


----------



## Aurelius (Jul 14, 2019)

There’s a good chance that your reservation will be canceled by Disney.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 14, 2019)

How many times are you going to post this concern, mafinster?  Please stop bringing up old posts about VVP, adding the same paragraph to every single one.  

I wouldn't call anyone.  Just keep your fingers crossed, huh?


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 14, 2019)

Rugzyschick said:


> Considering on buying into VV at parkway 2BR Lockout with 92,500 annual RCI points...any thoughts/advice from fellow  VV owners?? How "far" does that point amount go in the RCI world? Would I automatically be granted a 2BR wherever I booked then? Approx how many points does it cost to book at their other VV resorts if you own at Parkway? What about their affiliated resorts? And then approx for other places thru RCI point wise (will be booking for prime seasons, as have to follow school schedule)?
> 
> I realize we will have to pay an RCI membership fee and then pay exchange rates. But I think with the lower MF's and the amount of points this would be a good deal (resale/transfer fees/closing costs/Interval 1st time membership all for between $1-2k after all is completed (MF paid for 2018).
> 
> ...



There are so many thoughts posted on this tread, some very emotional that  I can't even comprehend all of them.  I will give my thoughts based on what my experience with Vacation Village and RCI has been.  We have owned a 2BR lockout in Misner Place, a Vacation Village Resort in South Florida, for about 13 years.  The maintenance is under $900/year and we get 86.500 RCI points.  We also own lots of HGVC Resorts.  We prefer the HGVC System for its flexibility. (HGVC has its own reservation  system for its resorts and the fee is $57, we can start booking any day and end any day of the week, we can make one reservation extend for up to 28 nights, we can exchange with the RCI system if we choose)  However, while RCI can be somewhat less flexible with its availability and rules we have used our points for great vacations in Maui, Kauai, the Island of Hawaii, Honolulu, Key West, Palm Beach Florida, Indian Rocks Beach Florida, Weston Florida, Orlando, San Diego, New Orleans, Las Vegas, San Francisco, Williamsburg Virginia, Massanutten Virginia, New Hampshire, Vermont, and New York City.  If you buy resale you will be getting a good price.  If you learn the system and PLAN AHEAD you will be able to get a lot of great vacations with your 92,500 Vacation Village


----------

